# Regens getting more frequent.



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Mine normally goes 700-750 miles and regens, after regen it goes to 3 grams, this time it went to like 8 grams in first hundred miles, looks like this time will regen before 700 miles. I think this may be normal. I only have about 8300 miles on the car. The regen before this last one I interrupted the regen in the middle of it like two times and it took longer to get regen done but it did without any issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Winter.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

We didn't have winter in Texas this year. She's having to walk for all her short trips now, nice day so no big deal, but I'm sure when it happens and the weather is bad I'll have to make a call to Fleece.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The fact that you are running a non-OEM tune is a vital piece of information to any diagnosis. I suggest that you make it a habit to always mention it up front should you have any recurrence. 

Also, have you possibly changed fuel sources?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I was about to chime in, then I noticed the part about the non-OEM tune. All bets are off at that point.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

It looks like he is simply stating that he will need to call fleece for a delete tune because of the issues.

In your situation i would be absolutely thrilled to get 400 miles before a regen kicks in. Currently i am averaging 100-150 miles before a regen occurs, which generally means i regen every other day. So far my current number of regens is 63 with 20800 miles on the clock. Count yourself lucky because my dealer basically told me to f off if there is no check engine light. 

Cheers!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

operator said:


> It looks like he is simply stating that he will need to call fleece for a delete tune because of the issues.
> 
> In your situation i would be absolutely thrilled to get 400 miles before a regen kicks in. Currently i am averaging 100-150 miles before a regen occurs, which generally means i regen every other day. So far my current number of regens is 63 with 20800 miles on the clock. Count yourself lucky because my dealer basically told me to f off if there is no check engine light.
> 
> Cheers!


I do largely city driving, and I've seen regens happen 80 miles apart.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Not sure why Fleece tune got put in the title, I didn't put it there. 

I have no tune and really don't plan on getting one unless something major goes out like the DEF tank or the DPF. So far the car has behaved wonderfully for almost 50000miles and the only reason it has spent the night at the shop was for a washer for the drain plug. 

In the past my wife has had to adjust her routine because of a regen maybe once every 3 months so twice in a week is very unusual and this will be a problem if it becomes a regular thing. Up to this point the 2 block trips while at work haven't caused any issues or required many schedule changes due to a regen but if it's going to become a weekly thing then I'm going to have to hear about it and do something to fix it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you been running an injector cleaner? Theoretically, cleaner injectors will provide a more complete fuel burn and will extend your regen cycles as a result.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

FYI you can interrupt a regen without it kicking a code (see Diesel's post). In fact i believe you can interrupt it more than 3 times without it kicking a code. I interrupt regens on a weekly basis because they happen so frequently.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> We didn't have winter in Texas this year. She's having to walk for all her short trips now, nice day so no big deal, but I'm sure when it happens and the weather is bad I'll have to make a call to Fleece.


witch tune are you running?? if your using the 40 or 50 theirs your answer. I run the 30 horse all the time an have less regens than stock tune when highway driven.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

oilburner said:


> witch tune are you running?? if your using the 40 or 50 theirs your answer. I run the 30 horse all the time an have less regens than stock tune when highway driven.


OK now I see you don`t have a tune. teach me for not reading the whole thread.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm the one who made the change - and now I see that it was in error. Title now returned to OP's original wording. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Tomko said:


> I'm the one who made the change - and now I see that it was in error. Title now returned to OP's original wording. Sorry for any confusion.


Thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would not be too worried about it if I were you. Unless you have a scangauge and watch for this, I would say business as usual. No need to keep driving while regen is in progress. It's the pre-regen that could bite you:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html

That being said, I believe there is a flash update at the dealer that updates fuel trim. I suspect I have it on mine because when I had it in for the last manual regen, it's been fantastic ever since then. I no longer see 10 grams of soot in 50 miles like I used to. My regens have consistently been over 900 miles apart lately.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I would not be too worried about it if I were you. Unless you have a scangauge and watch for this, I would say business as usual. No need to keep driving while regen is in progress. It's the pre-regen that could bite you:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html
> 
> That being said, I believe there is a flash update at the dealer that updates fuel trim. I suspect I have it on mine because when I had it in for the last manual regen, it's been fantastic ever since then. I no longer see 10 grams of soot in 50 miles like I used to. My regens have consistently been over 900 miles apart lately.


Driving style?

My regens have been getting shorter and I drive mostly highway. I regen'd yesterday and I'm at 19 in only 37 miles. I also regen'd on Monday already after like 300 miles. I only see lots of miles if I drive highway nonstop (750 is the longest I've gone). I use the same Shell station. I'm gonna switch stations after fuel filter service this weekend.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> Driving style?
> 
> My regens have been getting shorter and I drive mostly highway. I regen'd yesterday and I'm at 19 in only 37 miles. I also regen'd on Monday already after like 300 miles. I only see lots of miles if I drive highway nonstop (750 is the longest I've gone). I use the same Shell station. I'm gonna switch stations after fuel filter service this weekend.


Time-wise, I am probably 85% highway and 15% slow/idle/traffic. I drive the car hard and often WOT when accelerating.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have been averaging around 650 to 750 miles a regen, didn't catch what miles I regen today, but think it was 550 today. Now I have driven 30 miles since regen and at 12 grams already. Last 360 miles I have my first tank of Murphy diesel. Mpg is fine seems normal, low 40s. I had a Shell tank with similar driving before that tank and got 700 miles for regen. Does the brand of fuel cause more frequent regens? I don't think I will buy Murphy fuel again.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have been averaging around 650 to 750 miles a regen, didn't catch what miles I regen today, but think it was 550 today. Now I have driven 30 miles since regen and at 12 grams already. Last 360 miles I have my first tank of Murphy diesel. Mpg is fine seems normal, low 40s. I had a Shell tank with similar driving before that tank and got 700 miles for regen. Does the brand of fuel cause more frequent regens? I don't think I will buy Murphy fuel again.


That's interesting... If the fuel brand (additive package in the fuel) makes a difference. I am curious to see the results if you switch back to Shell if the regens lengthen out and if they really do shorten with the Murphy... Was it high % bio???


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> That's interesting... If the fuel brand (additive package in the fuel) makes a difference. I am curious to see the results if you switch back to Shell if the regens lengthen out and if they really do shorten with the Murphy... Was it high % bio???


I never buy anything with bio that is labeled. I will run this tank down and switch back and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I have been averaging around 650 to 750 miles a regen, didn't catch what miles I regen today, but think it was 550 today. Now I have driven 30 miles since regen and at 12 grams already. Last 360 miles I have my first tank of Murphy diesel. Mpg is fine seems normal, low 40s. I had a Shell tank with similar driving before that tank and got 700 miles for regen. Does the brand of fuel cause more frequent regens? I don't think I will buy Murphy fuel again.


I have had that happen a few times, where my grams will climb over 10 pretty quickly. It's been a while though. Seems to have stopped after my last manual regen which was more than 30K miles ago.


----------

